# Nun also doch: Valve erlaubt das Teilen von Spielen auf Steam



## Ob4ru|3r (11. September 2013)

*Valve erlaubt das Teilen von Spielen auf Steam*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Es hatte sich bereits im Juni angedeutet, als findige Nutzer von Steam, der weltweit erfolgreichsten Online-Distributionsplattform für PC-Spiele, 3 unscheinbare Zeilen Text entdeckten, die auf eine Art Sharing-System in Steam hindeuteten. Heute schafft Valve, der Betreiber von Steam, Tatsachen, und beglückt damit die eigenen Kunden: Zunächst wie gewohnt als Feature in der Steam-Beta startend, wird Valve künftig das Ausleihen aller Spiele zwischen Freunden auf Steam ermöglichen.
Das bedeutet: Künftig kann man bis zu 10 Leuten gleichzeitig den Zugriff auf die gesamte eigene Steam-Bibliothek gestatten. Dabei ist lediglich zu beachten, das ein und der selbe Account bzw. die Spiele die damit verbunden sind immer nur von einer Person gleichzeitig genutzt werden kann. Wenn jemand ein Spiel aus einer anderen Library nutzen möchte, jemand anders aber bereits ein Spiel daraus spielt, bekommt dieser einen Hinweis, dass die Library aktuell in Benutzung ist, bzw. bekommt der Spielende die Meldung, dass jemand anders gerne auf die Spiele zugreifen will. Der Besitzer des jeweiligen Accounts wird dabei allerdings natürlich bevorzugten Zugriff auf "seine" Spiele haben. Denkt man sich jetzt noch Steams simplen Bezug von Spielen auf dem aktuellen Stand hinzu, dürfte dies für so ziemlich jeden (der auch jemanden mit einer dicken Steam-Bibliothek oder vielen Leuten mitunterschiedlichen Spielen), dass man künftig viele topaktuelle Titel für lau von Freunden "ausleihen" und spielen kann.

Spiele von anderen Accounts, von denen man die Erlaubnis erhalten hat diese mitnutzen zu dürfen, erscheinen künftig dann auch in der eigenen Bibliothek, um diese wie eigene Spiele benutzen zu dürfen, was dann folgendermassen aussehen wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Valve steht mit Steam als Erfinder der Kontenbindung an eine Online-Plattform seit jeher in der Kritik, den auf Konsolen florierenden Austausch von Spielen unter Freunden sowie den Gebrauchtspielemarkt zu verhindern. Auch wenn letzteres wohl auch aufgrund der Publisher noch weiterhin Zukunftsmusik ist, erlaubt Valve zumindest künftig das direkte Teilen mit Freunden, was einen grossen Kritikpunkt vieler Spieler aus dem Weg räumt, und viele Fans der Plattform begeistert aufnehmen werden, ist dies doch einer der Punkte, der kontinuierlich in Valves eigenem Forum gefordert wurde. Anzumerken ist noch, dass Valve hier im Grunde das umsetzt, was bei der ursprünglichen Ankündigung der XBox One angedeutet wurde, denn auch dort wurde bis zu Microsofts DRM-Kehrtwende überlegt ein "Family-Sharing"-System zu implementieren, welches 10 Personen Zugriff auf die eigenen Downloadspiele gegeben hätte.
Quelle: Steam
EDIT: Anpassung des Textes durch eine treffendere Interpretation des Textes: Benutzt jemand ein Spiel aus einer Library, ist die gesamte Library für andere gesperrt, bzw. muss der Spielende erst aufhören zu spielen, bevor jemand anders ein Spiel der selben Library spielen kann. Geregelt wird dies wie schon erwähnt via Ingame-Hinweisen, das jemand anders spielen will/bereits spielt. Das System erfordert folglich ein wenig zeitliche Absprache, wenn jemand also auf der Arbeit ist kann jemand anders auf seine Spiele zugreifen.


----------



## Ahab (11. September 2013)

Geil. Feiner Zug von Valve.  Die Publisher werden toben.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. September 2013)

Naja, das wird schon mit denen koordiniert sein, ganz ohne die zu fragen könnte Valve das nicht machen ... wie schon gesagt: Die Xbone hatte ein ähnliches System ursprünglich geplant gehabt.


----------



## Multithread (11. September 2013)

Ahab schrieb:


> Geil. Feiner Zug von Valve.  Die Publisher werden toben.


 Sollen Sie doch, weder Origin noch uPlay oder sonst ein Konkurent kann auch nur annähernd Das bieten was Steam bietet.

Ich werde das wohl dazu benutzen die Spiele meines Bruders zu spielen(und umgekehrt). Dann eben am eigenen Rechner anstelle am Rechner des jeweils anderen


----------



## Festplatte (11. September 2013)

Was das wohl abläuft, wenn der Typ, dem man das Ganze leit, mit dem Spiel hackt und gesperrt wird?


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. September 2013)

Gute News! 

Bleibt die Frage, ob auf diese Art freigeschaltete Spiele Dauer-Online oder 24h-Check voraussetzen. Weißt du da schon Näheres?


----------



## SimonG (11. September 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Gute News!
> 
> Bleibt die Frage, ob auf diese Art freigeschaltete Spiele Dauer-Online oder 24h-Check voraussetzen. Weißt du da schon Näheres?


 
Ich vermute, dass ausgeliehene Spiele im Offline-Modus nicht verfügbar sind. Der Offline-Modus würde das ganze System aushebeln.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. September 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Was das wohl abläuft, wenn der Typ, dem man das Ganze leit, mit dem Spiel hackt und gesperrt wird?


 
Bekommt doch keine sau raus !
Darf hier nicht sagen wie das geht aber nur ein du brauchst dann Steam nicht mehr.

Auf jeden Fall seine Super Idee, das werde ich mit meinen Freunden auf jeden fall machen.


----------



## Nuallan (11. September 2013)

Das ist schon ne kleine Revolution in der Spiele-Branche und ne mutige Entscheidung. Respekt Valve. 
Den Herstellern wird das bestimmt nicht schmecken. Obwohl man das ja auch als ne Art Demo ansehen kann.

Ich finde auch lustig, dass ich schon vor anklicken der News wusste von wem sie stammt..


----------



## butter_milch (11. September 2013)

Gerade bei reinen Singleplayer-Spielen würde das zu enormen Gewinneinbußen führen. Wenn 10 Leute mit einer Lizenz auskommen kann das nicht funktionieren. Mal sehen wie das umgesetzt wird.

Viel wichtiger fände ich ersteinmal die Option innerhalb von 24 Stunden vom Kauf zurück treten zu können.


----------



## blackout24 (11. September 2013)

Good Guy Gabe mal wieder!


----------



## MRT1991 (11. September 2013)

naja ich persöhnlich fände es ******* wenn einer meine freunde dan son misst mit meinen spielen machen würde. und wenn zb mann gebannt werden sollte dan sollte die id gebannt werden also der kolege der hackt und nicht der eigentliche Besitzer vom spiel.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2013)

Hm, eigentlich eine sehr gute Sache, nur rechne ich damit, dass das in 1-2 Jahren wieder aufhört, sobald die Publisher merken, dass weniger Kohle rein kommt.


----------



## Pas89 (11. September 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Good Guy Gabe mal wieder!


 
Ist zwar eine gute Sache, aber im Prinzip gibt er PC Spielern nur wieder zurück was vor der Zeit von Steam schon möglich war.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. September 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich finde auch lustig, dass ich schon vor anklicken der News wusste von wem sie stammt..


 *g*


----------



## Netboy (12. September 2013)

So lange man Steam gebundene Spiele nicht wieder Verkaufen kann bekommen die keinen Cent von mir 
Ich habe Steam früher nicht gebaucht und brauche es in Zukunft auch nicht!


----------



## Derlei (12. September 2013)

aha gute Nachrichten 

und wundere mich schon die ganze zeit, weil unten in der Bibliothek Spiele von einem anderen gelistet sind die ich selbe nicht hab  
aber geht ja noch net


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (12. September 2013)

Pas89 hat vollkommen recht, früher konnte man einfach die cd/dvd borgen und ganz früher die cartridges, das waren noch zeiten als man Gameboy spiele aufem Schulhof getauscht hat 

Nichts desto trotz ein netter Zug von Valve, vielleicht gibts ja doch noch hoffnung...


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. September 2013)

Netter Zug von Valve, und alle schreien Hurraaa, wie de TE Starter aber schon gesagt hat, hat Microsoft nix anderes vor gehabt und alle haben es gebasht. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft das diese Funktion bei Steam im Offline Modus funktioniert? Ich vermute mal nicht, weil sonst kann der Server nicht erkennen das der Besitzer des Spieles jetzt spielen will, und den Ausleiher aus dem Games chmeissen.

Aber Naja Valve=Gott, Microsoft=Teufel


----------



## harl.e.kin (12. September 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Was das wohl abläuft, wenn der Typ, dem man das Ganze leit, mit dem Spiel hackt und gesperrt wird?


 
Da er mit seinem Account spielt dürfte das wenig Auswirkung auf den Eigentümer des Spiels haben.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Netter Zug von Valve, und alle schreien Hurraaa, wie de TE Starter aber schon gesagt hat, hat Microsoft nix anderes vor gehabt und alle haben es gebasht. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft das diese Funktion bei Steam im Offline Modus funktioniert? Ich vermute mal nicht, weil sonst kann der Server nicht erkennen das der Besitzer des Spieles jetzt spielen will, und den Ausleiher aus dem Games chmeissen.
> 
> Aber Naja Valve=Gott, Microsoft=Teufel


 
Da ging es aber ums DRM bzw. darum, dass alle Spiele nur noch als Download zu haben gewesen wären. Dazu ist die Konsolenspielerschaft aber nicht bereit. Bzw. war man nicht bereit sich von MS die Preise aufzwingen zu lassen, was bei reinen Downloadtiteln so gewesen wäre. So kann man sich die Games wie gehabt auf DVD kaufen und verleihen. Das ist doch aber kein Hindernis dieses Feature nicht bei den Downloadtiteln anzubieten. Das ist einfach nur ne Trotzreaktion von MS die sagen, wenn ihr das große Ganze nicht wollt, bekommt ihr eben auch nicht die Vorzüge. Wird früher oder später aber auch kommen bin ich sicher.


----------



## hendrosch (12. September 2013)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Da er mit seinem Account spielt dürfte das wenig Auswirkung auf den Eigentümer des Spiels haben.



Denk ich mal auch. Und selbst wenn das nicht so wäre ich gebe den Account ja nur an Freunde frei, und die würden mit meinen Spielen nicht hacken oder anderen scheiß bauen. Ich weis ja nicht wies bei dir ist aber wenn sich meine Freude was leihen gehen die auch sorgsam damit um. Das war ja bis jetzt auch so wenn man ne DVD verliehen hat die konnte so zu sagen auch kapput gehen. 

Und ich wär auch für Microsofts
Weg gewesen. Sie hätte nur den Offline Modus (dann ohne Family sharing) einführen müssen und vorallem das ordentlich Vorgestellen und nicht nur die Nachteile anpreisen sollen.


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2013)

Künftig verkaufen sich die Spiele dann noch schlechter, die Schuld wird wie immer auf die Raubkopierer geschoben, und dabei läuft das Steam-Sharing in vollem Gange.

Find ich jedenfalls richtig gut das das geklappt hat. 
Keine Ahnung wieso die Publisher da mitspielen. Demos will man keine mehr bringen, aber ganze Spiele zu sharen geht in Ordnung.^^

Vorallem wieder ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Am PC hat man ja mittlerweile eine richtige Accountepedemie. 
Und wenn Valve mit Steam diese Richtung einschlägt, kann man hoffen das Uplay und Origin selbiges tun um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben.


----------



## DarkMo (12. September 2013)

solange steam zu mehr als nur zum beziehen und verwalten von spielen nötig ist, werd ich nen groll dagegen haben. mir gehn diese ganzen "social" schiss dinger aufn sack, die man neben dem eigentlichen game noch starten muss. letztens mal wieder STO ausgekramt... ham die jetz auch sonen mist namens ARC eingebaut -.- 20 unnötige progrämmchen drauf für 25 spiele. echt eine geile entwicklung...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. September 2013)

Ich wäre lieber für Spiele verkaufen. Das Feature wird sicherlich gar nicht so häufig benutzt, wie man denkt, da die meisten das nur unter "echten" Freunden machen. Aber eine coole Idee ist es trotzdem, um mal Games zu testen, die man für "bedenklich" hält ^^.
Und sobald das Game einen MP hat und der gefällt, muss man es eh kaufen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2013)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Netter Zug von Valve, und alle schreien Hurraaa, wie de TE Starter aber schon gesagt hat, hat Microsoft nix anderes vor gehabt und alle haben es gebasht. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft das diese Funktion bei Steam im Offline Modus funktioniert? Ich vermute mal nicht, weil sonst kann der Server nicht erkennen das der Besitzer des Spieles jetzt spielen will, und den Ausleiher aus dem Games chmeissen.
> 
> Aber Naja Valve=Gott, Microsoft=Teufel


Wenn ich PC-Games kaufe, kann ich mittlerweile davon ausgehen, dass ohne Internet nichts läuft, aber wenn ich ein Konsolen-Game kaufe, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich damit umgehen kann, wie gehabt. 
Das war das Problem bei MS, denn normalerweise will keiner mit seinen Gewohnheiten brechen. Es ist dann nur die Frage, wie sehr man sich dagegen auflehnt. 
Das Sharing von MS hätte eben die Freiheit auf den Konsolen zu weit eingeschränkt und so weit ich mich erinnere, war ja eine Komplettinstallation auf einer nicht wechselbaren 500GB HD Voraussetzung. 

Valve macht hier einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung, selbst wenn der Weg weiterhin sehr lang bleibt und man sollte auch verstehen, dass mit Valve weitaus weniger ein Problem haben als mit MS, denn mit Steam hat man eine einheitliche Plattform als Kopierschutz für viele Games, was wesentlich besser ist als wenn jeder Entwickler sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.


----------



## JPW (12. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn ich PC-Games kaufe, kann ich mittlerweile davon ausgehen, dass ohne Internet nichts läuft, aber wenn ich ein Konsolen-Game kaufe, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich damit umgehen kann, wie gehabt.
> Das war das Problem bei MS, denn normalerweise will keiner mit seinen Gewohnheiten brechen. Es ist dann nur die Frage, wie sehr man sich dagegen auflehnt.
> Das Sharing von MS hätte eben die Freiheit auf den Konsolen zu weit eingeschränkt und so weit ich mich erinnere, war ja eine Komplettinstallation auf einer nicht wechselbaren 500GB HD Voraussetzung.
> 
> Valve macht hier einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung, selbst wenn der Weg weiterhin sehr lang bleibt und man sollte auch verstehen, dass mit Valve weitaus weniger ein Problem haben als mit MS, denn mit Steam hat man eine einheitliche Plattform als Kopierschutz für viele Games, was wesentlich besser ist als wenn jeder Entwickler sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.


 
Das man eben nicht das gleiche DRM Problem an den Konsolen hat, ist einer der großen Vorteile der Konsolen. 
Microsoft wollte den wegnehmen, ist doch klar, dass sich darüber alle aufregen...


----------



## AnthraX (12. September 2013)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Gerade bei reinen Singleplayer-Spielen würde das zu enormen Gewinneinbußen führen. Wenn 10 Leute mit einer Lizenz auskommen kann das nicht funktionieren. Mal sehen wie das umgesetzt wird.
> 
> Viel wichtiger fände ich ersteinmal die Option innerhalb von 24 Stunden vom Kauf zurück treten zu können.



Schwachsinn, seit jeher war das ausleihen von Spielen möglich. Ich verstehe nucht wieso ich das nun als luxus feiern soll... ist doch eigentlich selbstverständlich.  Wieso wird Valve eigentlich dafür gefeiert ? Das hätte vom ersten Tag an möglich sein sollen. MS wurde dafür ja gehatet. Valve soll mal zusehen das ich meine Spiele auch weiterverkaufen kann.


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Wieso wird Valve eigentlich dafür gefeiert ? Das hätte vom ersten Tag an möglich sein sollen. MS wurde dafür ja gehatet.



Bin mal gespannt wann sich MS zu Wort meldet. Die werden sicher auch nicht verstehen warum man Valve feiert während man MS verteufelt hat.



> Valve soll mal zusehen das ich meine Spiele auch weiterverkaufen kann.



Ich dachte eigentlich auch DAS wäre die Option die kommen soll. Jetzt ist es doch "nur" eine Share-Option.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (12. September 2013)

Wird dem Markt der Spiele Hersteller nurnoch mehr zusetzen.

Diese Art der Marktwirtschaft funktioniert so nicht. 

PCGH-Redaktion würde auch nicht wollen das sich 10er-Zellen bilden würden, wo 10 Leute zsm die Zeitschrift kaufen, aber insgesamt nur eine holen, die dann nach jedem Lesen weitergeben, so dass im Grunde genommen 90% des Umsatzes flöten geht.

Naja der Geiz vieler - ciao PC-Spielemarkt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. September 2013)

Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> Wird dem Markt der Spiele Hersteller nurnoch mehr zusetzen.
> 
> Diese Art der Marktwirtschaft funktioniert so nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube das der Gedanke dahinter steckt, diesen "Hat-Mir-Gefallen...-Will-Ich-Haben-Gefühl" aufkommt, wobei das seit den Sales so oder so für'n Arsch ist. Ich meine wenn ich skeptisch einem Titel gegenüber stehe, warte ich halt bis er bei Steam, oder mittlerweile gibts auf genügend anderen Seiten Rabattierungen, günstig angeboten wird und greife dann zu. 
Aber es kann halt auch gut sein bei Titeln, wo man später erst merkt, das einem der MP gefällt und das man dann noch zugreift. Wie auch immer, es kann, muss sich aber nicht positiv auswirken.


----------



## DaStash (12. September 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> ...News...


Wahnsinn. Steam setzt genau das um was MS mit der Xbox One einführen wollte aber da sagt keiner was. Verrückte Welt. 

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. September 2013)

Steam hat einen (vielleicht) entscheidenden Vorteil: Nur verteilte Spiele erfordern wahrscheinlich permanente Verbindung, nicht aber die klassischen, nur für sich freigegebenen Spiele. Ich denke mal, so wird Valve es gemacht haben und die Lösung wäre für den einen oder anderen etwas bequemer.


----------



## DaStash (12. September 2013)

Aber auch die benötigen mindestens einmal eine Onlineverbindung und so wie ich das gelesen hatte auch mehrmals, was nicht selten vorkommt. 

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. September 2013)

Ja auch wenn jeder Stein und Bein schwört, seit Monaten im Offlinemodus rumzuhängen. Bei mir hat Steam öfters den Start verweigert, wenn ich kein Internet hatte. Auch aus dem vorher ordnungsgemäß aktivierten Offlinemodus heraus.
Finde es jedenfalls lächerlich, dass Valve dafür gefeiert wird während scheinbar die gleichen Leute das bei der XBox besser gewesene System verteufelt haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2013)

Anscheinend stehe ich wieder auf den Ignore-Listen von manchen, aber egal, das hier liest ja sowieso keiner von denen 

Steam hat die Situation verbessert, während MS sie für viele verschlechtert hätte.


----------



## DaStash (12. September 2013)

Jep und diese offensichtliche Doppelmoral ist das eigentlich anstrengende an der XB1 Diskussion gewesen und zeigt eher auf das es wohl nicht um die Sache sondern schlicht und oberflächig um Sympathien ging, mehr nicht.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Anscheinend stehe ich wieder auf den Ignore-Listen von manchen, aber egal, das hier liest ja sowieso keiner von denen
> 
> Steam hat die Situation verbessert, während MS sie für viele verschlechtert hätte.


Klar, im Vergleich zum dem was MS gemacht hätte, konnte sich Steam nur verbessern und somit positiv profilieren. 

MfG


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. September 2013)

Ich habe es auch schon auf der zweiten Seite gesagt, dass Valve für das gefeiert wird was Micrsoft auch gerne gemacht hätte.



harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Da ging es aber ums DRM bzw. darum, dass alle Spiele nur noch als Download zu haben gewesen wären. Dazu ist die Konsolenspielerschaft aber nicht bereit. Bzw. war man nicht bereit sich von MS die Preise aufzwingen zu lassen, was bei reinen Downloadtiteln so gewesen wäre. So kann man sich die Games wie gehabt auf DVD kaufen und verleihen. Das ist doch aber kein Hindernis dieses Feature nicht bei den Downloadtiteln anzubieten. Das ist einfach nur ne Trotzreaktion von MS die sagen, wenn ihr das große Ganze nicht wollt, bekommt ihr eben auch nicht die Vorzüge. Wird früher oder später aber auch kommen bin ich sicher.


 
Du sollstes dich besser informieren. Microsoft hat gesagt, dass mit dem erscheinen der XBone alle Titel sowohl im Einzelhandel als auch als Download verfügbar sind. Nur noch auf Download zu setzen war niemals der Plan von Micrsoft. Mit der Sharingfunktion hättest du dann alle Titel, die du als Download gekauft hast, an deinen Familienkreis (meines Erachtens waren das auch 10 Leute) ausleihen können. Und um zu Überprüfen ob ein Titel ausgeliehen ist und gerade gespielt wird, musste die XBone alle 24h mal kurz online sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2013)

So weit ich das mitbekommen habe, hätte man auch Retailspiele wegen dem Installationszwang sharen können und so wie es aussieht, hatten viele Konsoleros ein Problem mit der Accountbindung, da dort auch der Gebrauchthandel massiv eingeschränkt worden wäre.


----------



## cap82 (12. September 2013)

Fäääähääääät!!!


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. September 2013)

Auf der einen Seite eingeschränkt, auf der anderen Seite gelockert. Nur eingeschränkt wurde der Gebrauchthandel bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2013)

Wenn man etwas nicht mehr in gewohntem Umfang nutzen kann, wurde es eingeschränkt.


----------



## XT1024 (12. September 2013)

Hmm dann kann ich also demnächst meine Spiele vermieten? $_$


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas nicht mehr in gewohntem Umfang nutzen kann, wurde es eingeschränkt.


 Ahja, stimmt. Downloads aus PSN und XBL konnte man ja seit jeher verleihen und verkaufen.


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Hmm dann kann ich also demnächst meine Spiele vermieten? $_$



Vermieten klingt falsch, da du dafür ja kein Geld bekommst.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Ahja, stimmt. Downloads aus PSN und XBL konnte man ja seit jeher verleihen und verkaufen.


Jein. 
Übrigens sprach ich von den Retail-Games und irgendwie hatten viele wohl damit ein Problem, dass sie damit nicht mehr wie gewohnt umgehen hätten können.


----------



## Big D (12. September 2013)

Na endlich, ich bin sehr gespannt, wie gut das ungesetzt wird und funktioniert


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Jein.
> Übrigens sprach ich von den Retail-Games und irgendwie hatten viele wohl damit ein Problem, dass sie damit nicht mehr wie gewohnt umgehen hätten können.


 Ich habe vom Gebrauchthandel generell gesprochen. Es ist nunmal nicht nur eine einseitige Einschränkung, wenn Downloadtitel usw. jetzt auch verkauft und verliehen werden können.


----------



## harl.e.kin (12. September 2013)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch schon auf der zweiten Seite gesagt, dass Valve für das gefeiert wird was Micrsoft auch gerne gemacht hätte.
> 
> 
> 
> Du sollstes dich besser informieren. Microsoft hat gesagt, dass mit dem erscheinen der XBone alle Titel sowohl im Einzelhandel als auch als Download verfügbar sind. Nur noch auf Download zu setzen war niemals der Plan von Micrsoft. Mit der Sharingfunktion hättest du dann alle Titel, die du als Download gekauft hast, an deinen Familienkreis (meines Erachtens waren das auch 10 Leute) ausleihen können. Und um zu Überprüfen ob ein Titel ausgeliehen ist und gerade gespielt wird, musste die XBone alle 24h mal kurz online sein.


 


Es ging trotzdem im Großen ums DRM, denn deine DISC Games wären auch mit der Konsole Verbunden wurden und du hättest Sie nicht weiterverkaufen können. Gegen die Sharingfunktion hatte nie jemand ein richtiges Argument und ich fand die auch gut. Nur was Sie mit DRM und dem damit verbundenen Gebrauchtspielemarkt machen wollten, wollten die Gamer nicht, zu Recht. Außerdem hättest du die Onlinespiele nur zu den MS Preisen bekommen, während du die Discs problemlos billiger in z.B. UK kaufen kannst aber die hätte man eben nicht verleihen können.

Aufm PC ist die Situation damals durch die Raubkopierer entstanden, dass die Publisher Online-Aktivierungen und der Gleichen eingeführt haben. 

Ja auch auf Konsolen gibt es Kopierer aber wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen von Spielen anschaut, dann sieht man, dass der Großteil der Spiele auf Konsolen verkauft werden. Das liegt sicher nicht daran das keiner auf dem PC diese Spiele spielt. In meinem Freundeskreis aufm PC sind diese sehr weit verbreitet, nur kann ich da an einer Hand abzählen wer das Spiel gekauft hat. 

Dagegen hat jeder meiner Freunde der eine Konsole besitzt diese weder geflasht noch gehackt noch sonst irgendwas.


----------



## DaStash (12. September 2013)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Aufm PC ist die Situation damals durch die Raubkopierer entstanden, dass die Publisher Online-Aktivierungen und der Gleichen eingeführt haben.


Umgedreht wird ein Schuh draus.

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei den reatil steam Spielen mit dem Weiterverkauf aus? Die sind doch auch oftmals account gebunden oder?

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (12. September 2013)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Nur was Sie mit DRM und dem damit verbundenen Gebrauchtspielemarkt machen wollten, wollten die Gamer nicht, zu Recht.


 das klingt irgendwie seltsam. aufm pc wird steam gefeiert (also nich jetzt deswegen hier, auch schon davor is steam ja soooo toll und geil) obwohl es genau das seit jahren macht (eingeführt hat, verbreitet hat, marktfähig gemacht hat, viele nachahmer anlockt...), was hier - zu recht  - von den gamern abgelehnt wird? is jetz nen witz oder?

das war im übrigen mit doppelmoral gemeint (wurd hier schon gepostet). wer steam (durchweg) gut findet, der müsste eigentlich MS dazu förmlich drängen ihr system da einzuführen, und nich haten. ich versteh sowas ned...


----------



## XT1024 (12. September 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Vermieten klingt falsch, da du dafür ja kein Geld bekommst.


Och das passt schon. _Ich_ "verschenke" doch den Zugriff auf _meine_ Spiele nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2013)

Ich muss dann mal auf Steam schauen, ob du dort den selben Nickname hast.


----------



## beren2707 (12. September 2013)

Hell yeah, it's about f***ing time.


----------



## AnthraX (12. September 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Anscheinend stehe ich wieder auf den Ignore-Listen von manchen, aber egal, das hier liest ja sowieso keiner von denen
> 
> Steam hat die Situation verbessert, während MS sie für viele verschlechtert hätte.


 
Steam hat die Situation bei Erscheinen erst einmal GANZ GANZ docl verschlimmert  Also verbessern tun sie mal gar nix.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. September 2013)

Genießt die Zeit, das wird nicht so bleiben.... Zumindest wenn es in der Zukunft nicht nur F2P Games geben wird...


----------



## Sueff81 (12. September 2013)

Ihr wisst schon, dass man während einer was aus der Bibliothek eines anderen zockt, dieser NICHTS anderes spielen kann. Also auch keinen anderen Titel in seiner Bibliothek. Das regt evtl viele Spieler auf (zumindest wenn ich die Bibliothek an 10 Kumpels weiter gebe, da zockt doch fast immer einer) und sie kaufen dann das Game, da sie es immer nur kurzzeitig spielen können. Installiert ist es schon und es macht dann auch noch Spaß, dann hat man doch schon fast die Kreditkarte in der Hand. Muss ja nicht immer nen 50€ Titel sein, wo man sich das 3x überlegt.

Da heute die meisten Games nen MP haben ist das nicht wirklich gefährlich für die Publisher. Im Gegenteil, nen Kumpel von mir zockt in meiner Bibliothek Saints Row 3/Left 4 Dead 2/MP-Spiel XY an und hat dann Lust auf Co-Op oder sonstiges Multiplayer gemetzel. Ist doch klar, dass dadurch die Verkäufe auch wieder hoch gehen und man spart sich Demos zu erstellen. 

Nem Kumpel der zum Beispiel über nen Wochenende, an dem ich (ich gehe davon aus, ich habe nur mit ihm geteilt) NICHTS ANDERES zocke, Bioshock: Infinite durchspielt gefällt das Spiel evtl so arg, dass er die neuen DLCs haben will. Ich vielleicht nicht. So entstehen auch wieder Mehreinnahmen, da er das Game vielleicht sonst gar nicht gezockt hätte.

Ich glaube durch die Masse an MP spielen und DLCs wird das insgesamt eher Mehrwert erzeugen. Oder glaubt ihr die sind dumm?


----------



## PF81 (12. September 2013)

Ach, wenn einer was aus meiner Bibliothek zockt, kann ich selber gar nichts starten? Das aber blöd 

Sonst ganz nette Sache. Kann man sich mal anschauen. Hab eh nur einen Kumpel auf Steam dem ich Zugriff gewähren würde.


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2013)

PF81 schrieb:


> Ach, wenn einer was aus meiner Bibliothek zockt, kann ich selber gar nichts starten? Das aber blöd



Man selbst hat Vorrang.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. September 2013)

Sueff81 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass man während einer was aus der Bibliothek eines anderen zockt, dieser NICHTS anderes spielen kann. Also auch keinen anderen Titel in seiner Bibliothek. Das regt evtl viele Spieler auf (zumindest wenn ich die Bibliothek an 10 Kumpels weiter gebe, da zockt doch fast immer einer) und sie kaufen dann das Game, da sie es immer nur kurzzeitig spielen können. Installiert ist es schon und es macht dann auch noch Spaß, dann hat man doch schon fast die Kreditkarte in der Hand. Muss ja nicht immer nen 50€ Titel sein, wo man sich das 3x überlegt.
> 
> Da heute die meisten Games nen MP haben ist das nicht wirklich gefährlich für die Publisher. Im Gegenteil, nen Kumpel von mir zockt in meiner Bibliothek Saints Row 3/Left 4 Dead 2/MP-Spiel XY an und hat dann Lust auf Co-Op oder sonstiges Multiplayer gemetzel. Ist doch klar, dass dadurch die Verkäufe auch wieder hoch gehen und man spart sich Demos zu erstellen.
> 
> ...



Trotzdem wird es nicht so bleiben....


----------



## Greos (12. September 2013)

Sind die Games dann eigendlich Uncut wenn man auf die Bibliothek eines Österreichers Zugriff hat?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. September 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wahnsinn. Steam setzt genau das um was MS mit der Xbox One einführen wollte aber da sagt keiner was. Verrückte Welt.
> 
> MfG


 Naja, habe ich ja so schon geschrieben gehabt in der Meldung selber, ist halt irgendwo schon witzig, gelle?! 



Allerdings hätte MS zeitgleich damit die Nutzung der XBox als "Konsole" (Disc rein und fertig) beendet, Accountbindung der Keys und Installationen sei Dank, und das hat die Fans auf die Barrikaden getrieben. Das Family Sharing wäre nett gewesen, aber zumindest Valve beglückt uns ja jetzt mit diesem Feature im NACHHINEIN, meine bereits gekauften Spiele können bald für lau von anderen gespielt werden, was ziemlich nice ist. = )


----------



## DaStash (12. September 2013)

Oh, hatte ich net gelesen das du das ähnlich siehst. 

Vom SPielablauf wäre dennoch nichts anders gewesen. Disc rein und los, da Installation ja im HG läuft. Dafür bräuchte man dann die Disc beim nächsten mal nicht mehr einlegen. 

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. September 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei den reatil  steam Spielen mit dem Weiterverkauf aus? Die sind doch auch oftmals  account gebunden oder?


 Auf dem PC wurde das mit der  Zeit einfach zähneknirschend hingenommen, viele sind gerade deswegen  laut eigener Aussage ja vom PC zur Konsole weg. Und jetzt hätte sie  dieses System auf der XB1 eingeholt ... daher wohl der Aufstand. Das man  Steamworks Titel nicht weiterverkaufen kann weiss und "akzeptiert"  inzwischen jeder der Steam nutzt, persönlich habe ich da kein Problem  mit, da ich Spiele seit jeher sammle und eh nie weiterverkaufe.  Andersrum ists schon ne feine Sache, dass meine Freunde sich meine  PS3-Titel (hab da auch schon 34 Stück inzwischen, fast nur  PS/Konsolen-exklusive Sachen) einfach so ausleihen und mitnehmen können,  auf dem PC geht das ganz effektiv nicht mehr, dabei erinner ich mich  noch an die guten LAN-Zeiten, wo man Spiele im Netzwerk verteilt hat ...  Steam bringt diese totgegblaubte Selbstverständlichkeit jetzt  eingeschränkt wieder, 10 gute Kumpel haben künftig jederzeit vollen  Zugriff auf meine gesamte Steam-Bibliothek, was quasi 24/7 Zugriff auf  mein Spieleregal entspricht. Ich finds halt nett.




DaStash schrieb:


> Oh, hatte ich net gelesen das du das ähnlich siehst.
> 
> Vom SPielablauf wäre dennoch nichts anders gewesen. Disc rein und los, da Installation ja im HG läuft. Dafür bräuchte man dann die Disc beim nächsten mal nicht mehr einlegen.
> 
> MfG


 Ja, aber im Grunde hätte man die Disc danach wie beim PC wegwerfen können, da die Lizenz damit verbraucht wäre und sie in anderen Konsolen nur mit Umständen lauffähig gewesen wäre. Spieleweiterverkäufe, Ausleihen aus Videotheken etc. wären damit passe gewesen. Die Konsole hätte damit genauso funktioniert wie ein PC mit Steam drauf, und darauf hatten viele scheinbar keine Lust.


----------



## Sueff81 (12. September 2013)

Greos schrieb:


> Sind die Games dann eigendlich Uncut wenn man auf die Bibliothek eines Österreichers Zugriff hat?


 
Eigentlich ja schon, da es ja über seinen Key geht. Hmmmm, muss mir wohl schnell paar Österreichische Freunde suchen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. September 2013)

Gefällt mir gar nicht---ich hab gerne klare Feindbilder


----------



## harl.e.kin (12. September 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das klingt irgendwie seltsam. aufm pc wird steam gefeiert (also nich jetzt deswegen hier, auch schon davor is steam ja soooo toll und geil) obwohl es genau das seit jahren macht (eingeführt hat, verbreitet hat, marktfähig gemacht hat, viele nachahmer anlockt...), was hier - zu recht  - von den gamern abgelehnt wird? is jetz nen witz oder?
> 
> das war im übrigen mit doppelmoral gemeint (wurd hier schon gepostet). wer steam (durchweg) gut findet, der müsste eigentlich MS dazu förmlich drängen ihr system da einzuführen, und nich haten. ich versteh sowas ned...



Sorry erwischt "Gamer" sind natürlich für Steam mit DRM "Konsoleros" sind da anders!


----------



## KrHome (12. September 2013)

Sueff81 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass man während einer was aus der Bibliothek eines anderen zockt, dieser NICHTS anderes spielen kann. Also auch keinen anderen Titel in seiner Bibliothek. Das regt evtl viele Spieler auf (zumindest wenn ich die Bibliothek an 10 Kumpels weiter gebe, da zockt doch fast immer einer) und sie kaufen dann das Game, da sie es immer nur kurzzeitig spielen können. Installiert ist es schon und es macht dann auch noch Spaß, dann hat man doch schon fast die Kreditkarte in der Hand. Muss ja nicht immer nen 50€ Titel sein, wo man sich das 3x überlegt.


 Juhu, endlich einer hier der das Geschäftsmodell dahinter verstanden hat. 



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> aber zumindest Valve beglückt uns ja jetzt mit  diesem Feature im NACHHINEIN, meine bereits gekauften Spiele können bald  für lau von anderen gespielt werden, was ziemlich nice ist. = )


 In der News auf der Main steht (ich gehe davon aus, dass das so stimmt), dass das Sharing den gesamten Account umfasst und andere Leute nur dann auf eines meiner Spiele zugreifen können, wenn ich gerade GARKEINS meiner Spiele spiele. Was soll an diesem Feature nice sein? Das ist bloß Augenwischerei. Sobald ich Steam starte fliegen meine 10 Kumpels aus ihrer Session. Super! 

Das ganze Feature ist kein Dienst am Kunden (da praktisch nutzlos) sondern schlicht Marketing (siehe Posting von Sueff81).


----------



## AnthraX (12. September 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ja, aber im Grunde hätte man die Disc danach wie beim PC wegwerfen können, da die Lizenz damit verbraucht wäre und sie in anderen Konsolen nur mit Umständen lauffähig gewesen wäre. Spieleweiterverkäufe, Ausleihen aus Videotheken etc. wären damit passe gewesen. Die Konsole hätte damit genauso funktioniert wie ein PC mit Steam drauf, und darauf hatten viele scheinbar keine Lust.



Die.One sollte doch sharen können. Und einmalig sollte man doch auch Spiele verkaufen können?  Im Endeffekt wäre MS damit immernoch kundenfreundlicher gewesen als Steam es jetzt wird. Daher fand ich den Aufstand (gerade von der pc seite) irgendwie unverständlich. Viele leute hegen einen groll gegen MS und daher wurde dort mit 2 maßen gemessen was ich so nie ok fand. Daraufhin sagte man ich sei ein fanboy... dieser user ist aber nun auch gesperrt


----------



## DaStash (12. September 2013)

Richtig es wurde mit zweierlei Maß gemessen und das Schlimmste war, die Medien sind auf den populistischen Zug nach Troll-Hausen mit aufgesprungen und haben den Kessel ordentlich angeheizt.

@KrHome
Das wirft dann allerdings einen ganz anderen Schatten aufs Licht.

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. September 2013)

KrHome schrieb:


> Juhu, endlich einer hier der das Geschäftsmodell dahinter verstanden hat.
> 
> 
> In der News auf der Main steht (ich gehe davon aus, dass das so stimmt), dass das Sharing den gesamten Account umfasst und andere Leute nur dann auf eines meiner Spiele zugreifen können, wenn ich gerade GARKEINS meiner Spiele spiele. Was soll an diesem Feature nice sein? Das ist bloß Augenwischerei. Sobald ich Steam starte fliegen meine 10 Kumpels aus ihrer Session. Super!
> ...


 Ich hatte die Passage erst anders gedeutet, aber nach mehrmaligem Lesen dämmert mir auch, dass wohl die gesamte Library herangezogen wird ... naja, kann halt wer spielen, wenn ich busy bin, was ausser den Abendstunden eh immer der Fall ist.


----------



## Pas89 (12. September 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Und einmalig sollte man doch auch Spiele verkaufen können?  Im Endeffekt wäre MS damit immernoch kundenfreundlicher gewesen als Steam es jetzt wird. Daher fand ich den Aufstand (gerade von der pc seite) irgendwie unverständlich. Viele leute hegen einen groll gegen MS und daher wurde dort mit 2 maßen gemessen was ich so nie ok fand. Daraufhin sagte man ich sei ein fanboy... dieser user ist aber nun auch gesperrt


 
Stimmt schon, dass die Xbox One am Anfang (vor der Wende ) im Vergleich zu Steam noch immer gnädiger war, was das Verkaufen und Teilen angeht. Ich denke aber mal, dass der PC durch Steam auch viele Nutzer am Anfang (so in etwa zwischen 2003-2005) verloren hat, die keine Lust auf Accountbindung und DRM hatten und dann auf eine Konsole gewechselt haben. Auf der Konsole hat man bei Retailspielen momentan noch immer die Freiheit es zu verleihen, verkaufen oder tauschen wie man will (abgesehen von Onlinepässen...). Einige Leute, wozu ich auch gehöre, wollen das auf einer Konsole, da auf dem PC was DRM etc. angeht der Zug schon lange abgefahren ist (Ausnahmen wie GoG bestätigen die Regel ). 
Nach der MS Kehrtwende ist die One wenigstens wieder das, was sein sollte und zwar eine Konsole. Warum MS einige sinnvolle Features direkt gestrichen hat, wissen sie wohl nur selbst. 

Wenn das mit dem Sharing bei Steam so stimmt ist es direkt um einiges uninteressanter geworden. Solange man keine Spiele vom Account lösen kann und dann an andere verkaufen kann, halte ich mich sowieso fern von Steam.


----------



## DaStash (12. September 2013)

Pas89 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, dass die Xbox One am Anfang (vor der Wende ) im Vergleich zu Steam noch immer gnädiger war, was das Verkaufen und Teilen angeht. Ich denke aber mal, dass der PC durch Steam auch viele Nutzer am Anfang (so in etwa zwischen 2003-2005) verloren hat, die keine Lust auf Accountbindung und DRM hatten


In meiner Erinnerung gabs damit weit weniger Probleme. DRM war damals eigentlich noch gar kein Begriff. Das ist erst seit 2 Jahren ein (reiz)Thema.

MfG


----------



## Pas89 (12. September 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> In meiner Erinnerung gabs damit weit weniger Probleme. DRM war damals eigentlich noch gar kein Begriff. Das ist erst seit 2 Jahren ein (reiz)Thema.
> 
> MfG


 
Würde ich auch nicht meine Hand für ins Feuer legen, da es bestimmt keine riesige Menge gewesen sein wird, aber ich selbst kenne immerhin einige Leute, die sich besonders am Anfang geweigert haben Steam zu nutzen und erst nachdem es mehr oder weniger Zwang wurde akzeptierten. Die Meisten von ihnen sind mittlerweile aufgrund der Steam Sales "Fans" davon und ihnen sind simple Dinge wie das Leihen oder Verkaufen der Spiele egal. Ich fühle mich jedoch damit zu sehr eingeschränkt und immerhin ein guter Bekannter von mir sieht es ähnlich und boykottiert sowohl Steam, Origin und Uplay.
Unterschätzen würde ich die Zahl, der "Abwanderer" am Anfang von Steam trotzdem nicht, auch wenn Steam sich mittlerweile zu fest auf dem PC etabliert hat und die Benutzerzahl weiter steigt.


----------



## AnthraX (12. September 2013)

Pas89 schrieb:


> Wenn das mit dem Sharing bei Steam so stimmt ist es direkt um einiges uninteressanter geworden. Solange man keine Spiele vom Account lösen kann und dann an andere verkaufen kann, halte ich mich sowieso fern von Steam.


 
Dann kannst du mit Sicherheit noch lange warten.  Gibt keine größere Geißel als Steam ! Naja aber man wird ja schon fast dazu gewzungen weil ja "alle" Spiele diese Services nutzen.


----------



## timbo01 (12. September 2013)

Ist das die Antwort auf Origins "Great Game Guarantee" ?


----------



## DarkMo (12. September 2013)

Pas89 schrieb:


> Einige Leute, wozu ich auch gehöre, wollen das auf einer Konsole, da auf  dem PC was DRM etc. angeht der Zug schon lange abgefahren ist


 tja, siehst doch an solchen versuchen, dass sich das nich mehr lange halten wird. früher oder später wird das auch auf den konsolen umgesetzt, ob der kunde will oder nich. damals gabs vllt als alternative noch die konsole (wobei das für mich als bsp keine alternative is, da hör ich lieber auf  ), aber wenns da auch kommt? damals war das thema drm vllt noch ned so bekannt bzw dessen auswüchse, die das annehmen kann (bzw die, die das vorraussagten waren die spinner und verschwörer auf die niemand hört) weswegen das ganze einigermaßen durchging. kommts jetzt wird der aufschrei zwar groß sein, aber es gibt keine ausweichmöglichkeit mehr ^^

nochmal: danke steam für diese tolle zukunft!

btw: das ich games ned verscherbeln kann stört mich persönlich zum bsp nen schei** ^^ was ich kaufe ist wohl überlegt und wird behalten. diese ganze schreierei nach "ich will mein zeug aber doch verkoofen!" is doch nur ausdruck des ätzenden konsumverhaltens der heutigen zeit/jugend. vorher nachdenken? über konsequenzen philosophieren? um das digger-alder rauszukramen: "ey digger lass mich in ruhe alder" ^^ die leutz wollen alles nur schnell schnell zu release. die anderen haben das auch, ich muss ein toter fisch im strom sein und darf keinen individualismus zeigen! immer hinterher rammeln, wers nich hat is uncool. vorher muss man natürlich rummotzen und per petitionen zum boykott aufrufen (auch hier muss man mitmachen, das ist so eine gesellschaftliche regel oder so) und am releasetag das geflissentlich vergessen. prinzipientreue ein unwort das aus dem duden gefallen is und keiner wiederfinden kann. am ende wird der schund gekauft, die haben ihre millionen, lernen, das sies mit dem kunden machen können und lachen sich eins. der nächste titel wird noch besser - also für den publisher. der kunde is ja egal...

aber hey, alles quatsch was man erzählt. macht ja nix sowas fein zu unterstützen.


----------



## Deimos (12. September 2013)

timbo01 schrieb:


> Ist das die Antwort auf Origins "Great Game Guarantee" ?


 Wobei EA da noch in eine ganz andere Dimension vorstösst. Full Money Back, das gibts bei Steam nicht...

Man stelle sich vor, das hätte schon für Sim City gegolten. Einen besseren Lerneffekt hätte man EA wohl kaum verpassen können...


----------



## Pas89 (12. September 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Dann kannst du mit Sicherheit noch lange warten.  Gibt keine größere Geißel als Steam ! Naja aber man wird ja schon fast dazu gewzungen weil ja "alle" Spiele diese Services nutzen.


 
Ja ich denke das wird nie was für mich bei Steam. Zum Glück wird das auf PS4, One und Wii U vorerst nicht so sein.
Falls es bei den Konsolen auch Pflicht wird, hör ich lieber mit dem Zocken auf bzw. spiele nur noch alten Kram und suche mir eine neue Zeitverschwendung. 



DarkMo schrieb:


> btw:  das ich games ned verscherbeln kann stört mich persönlich zum bsp nen  schei** ^^ was ich kaufe ist wohl überlegt und wird behalten


 
Mach ich in der Regel auch. Mir gehts eher um das Verleihen. Wenn ein Kumpel z.B. Borderlands 2 hat und ich schnell mit ihm spielen will leihe ich es kurz von jemand anderem aus (oder aus der Videothek) und kanns direkt mit ihm spielen.
Schon allein die fehlende Option, dass ich die Spiele nicht verkaufen/verleihen kann schreckt mich ab. Und mein negativ Erlebnis mit Diablo 3 bestätigt mich. Hab nach ca. drei Jahren mal wieder ein Spiel für den PC geholt und ich fand Diablo 3 war die größte Spiele Enttäuschung seit über 10 Jahren , jetzt werd ich den Sch*iß nicht mehr los...


----------



## DarkMo (12. September 2013)

ajo, aber hier im forum wurde das doch eigentlich schon in der beta klar und ausführlich drüber berichtet ^^ mich hatte es auch gereizt, gerade da viele kumpels das unbedingt kaufen wollten (und auch haben). aber diese "systemumstellung" kurz vor release oder wie das war, hatte mich einfach abgeschreckt. nach release war ich dann heilfroh es gelassen zu haben  man muss halt nicht immer direkt zu release kaufen. verlangt ja keiner nen jahr zu warten, aber wenigstens mal ne woche bis nen monat kann man sich doch gedulden ^^


----------



## AnthraX (13. September 2013)

Pas89 schrieb:


> .
> Schon allein die fehlende Option, dass ich die Spiele nicht verkaufen/verleihen kann schreckt mich ab. Und mein negativ Erlebnis mit Diablo 3 bestätigt mich. Hab nach ca. drei Jahren mal wieder ein Spiel für den PC geholt und ich fand Diablo 3 war die größte Spiele Enttäuschung seit über 10 Jahren , jetzt werd ich den Sch*iß nicht mehr los...



Ich bin auf MW3 "reingefallen". Habe 30 min spielzeit und war releaseday Käufer. Wäre das locker.für 30 takken wieder losgeworden. Seit dem kaufe ich keine CoD mehr.

Ich sehe es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ein meine "kauflaune" zu ändern,  weil eine Firma meint mir das Recht abzusprechen ein Spiel zu verkaufen. Länger warten tu ich nur noch bei steamspielen. Origin erlaubt mir ja nun dje Rückgabe. Hätte mir in dem CoD fall viel geld erspart.


----------



## SiQ (13. September 2013)

Uuh bald kann ich auf eine sehr große Spielesammlung zugreifen


----------



## Rizzard (13. September 2013)

KrHome schrieb:


> In der News auf der Main steht (ich gehe davon aus, dass das so stimmt), dass das Sharing den gesamten Account umfasst und andere Leute nur dann auf eines meiner Spiele zugreifen können, wenn ich gerade GARKEINS meiner Spiele spiele. Was soll an diesem Feature nice sein? Das ist bloß Augenwischerei. Sobald ich Steam starte fliegen meine 10 Kumpels aus ihrer Session. Super!



Also dann lag ich bisher auch falsch. Ich ging davon aus das es sich immer nur um den jeweiligen Titel handelt. Das man in dieser Zeit aber überhaupt nicht auf seine Library zugreifen kann ohne das es andere raus schmeist, ist dann doch ernüchternd.

Mal abwarten wie sich diese Origin Geschichte entwickelt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. September 2013)

SiQ schrieb:


> Uuh bald kann ich auf eine sehr große Spielesammlung zugreifen


 Vergiss es.


----------



## SiQ (13. September 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Vergiss es.



:'( schade.


----------



## Rolk (13. September 2013)

Was, wir bekommen alle Zugriff auf den Steamaccount unseres Ob4ru|3r? Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Rollora (15. September 2013)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Gerade bei reinen Singleplayer-Spielen würde das zu enormen Gewinneinbußen führen. Wenn 10 Leute mit einer Lizenz auskommen kann das nicht funktionieren. Mal sehen wie das umgesetzt wird.
> 
> Viel wichtiger fände ich ersteinmal die Option innerhalb von 24 Stunden vom Kauf zurück treten zu können.


 das geht ja auch nicht, heutige Spiele hätt ich da ja schon durch


----------



## DarkScorpion (16. September 2013)

Also ich habe mal quer gelesen.  Es scheint so zu sei  dass man immer nur die ganze Bibliothek teilen kann. Aber man hat trotzdem zugriff auf die spiele. Also keine Blockade der Bibliothek, nur weil ein Freund gerade ein Spiel zockt


----------



## belle (17. September 2013)

Multithread schrieb:


> Sollen Sie doch, weder Origin noch uPlay oder sonst ein Konkurent kann auch nur annähernd Das bieten was Steam bietet.


 Man hätte sich früher auch mit engen Verwandten / Bekannten einen Steamaccount teilen können. Das würde doch im Endeffekt auf's selbe hinauslaufen (man kann halt nicht gleichzeitig zocken) oder?
Origin hatte diese Funktion übrigens vorher und Steam bietet kein ME3!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. September 2013)

belle schrieb:


> Man hätte sich früher auch mit engen Verwandten / Bekannten einen Steamaccount teilen können. Das würde doch im Endeffekt auf's selbe hinauslaufen (man kann halt nicht gleichzeitig zocken) oder?
> Origin hatte diese Funktion übrigens vorher und Steam bietet kein ME3!


 ... nur, dass das illegal war.


----------

